# the lowest tier, part 3 - to Dec 3



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

We're picking some works to promote from the 123rd and lowest tier of the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works. We'll do this tier here in the main board, but the subsequent tiers will be in the polls subforum.

It currently has 757 works, so I've divided it into 9 parts of 84 works each (and the 9th part has an 85th work). From each part, we're going to move the works that get the absolute most votes up four tiers to the 119th tier, the next 14 works up three tiers to the 120th tier, the next 14 works up two tiers to the 121st tier, and the next 28 works up one tier to the 122nd tier. The works that get the fewest votes will remain on the lowest tier.

Each voter will get *up to FIVE +7 votes*, up to SIX +6 votes, SEVEN +5 votes, up to EIGHT +4 votes, up to NINE +3 votes, up to TEN +2 votes, and as many +1 votes as you want. *You don't have to use all of them, but you must have fewer +7 votes than +6 votes, fewer +6 than +5 votes, fewer +5 votes than +4 votes, and so on.*

If you have any questions, just ask!

Probably none of us knows all of the works listed below. Feel free to vote for the works that are already familiar to you, but voting on this thread will be open *12 days* -- closing Nov 29, Korea time, so you have plenty of time to explore a few that are new to you, and I sincerely hope that many of you will do so. That's the entire point of this project! In fact, I really hope you'll try a few things that you normally wouldn't....

When the time's up, I will tally the votes on a Google sheet, post the results in the main thread of this protect, and move the works to their new tiers.

Have fun! Also, please remember that we hope our selections will influence people's exploration of classical music.

Incidentally, if you spot a work that we're missing, check the alphabetical list to be sure, and if we really are missing it, then go to the main thread to add it. You can add one new work every day, but you can add several days' worth of works at once if you want.

Here is a template you use for your vote:



> +7 (up to 5 works)
> 
> +6 (up to 6 works)
> 
> ...


Within those levels, I'd appreciate it if you put the works in alphabetical order for me. Makes it much easier for me!

Here are the eligible works for this thread (please let me know if you spot any errors):

Danzi: Horn Sonata in E minor, op. 44 [1814]
Darmar: Piano Concerto "Cunda" [2014]
Daugherty: Le Tombeau de Liberace [1996]
Daugherty: Tales of Hemingway [2015]
Davies, W.: Symphony #2 in G, op. 32 [1911]
Davies: Guitar Sonata [1984]
Dean: Testament for 12 violas [2002]
Debussy: L'enfant prodigue, L 57 [1884, rev. 1907-8]
Delius: Violin Sonata in B major, op. posth. [1892]
Dello Joio: Meditations on Ecclesiastes [1956]
Del Tredici: In Memory of a Summer Day [1980]
Demessieux: Te Deum, op. 11 [1959] 
Denisov: Guitar Concerto [1991]
Desmarets: Vénus et Adonis [1697]
Dessner: Music for Wood and Strings [2013]
Dett: The Ordering of Moses, a Biblical Folk Scene for soloists, chorus and orchestra [1932]
Dickinson: Piano Concerto [1984] 
Diepenbrock: Hymne an die Nacht [1899]
Dohnányi: Cello Sonata in B-flat minor, op. 8 [1899]
Dohnányi: Concert Études (6), op. 28 [1916]
Dohnányi: Rhapsodies (4), op. 11 [1902-03]
Dohnányi: String Quartet #3 in A minor, op. 33 [1926]
Domeniconi: Koyunbaba Suite [1985-86]
Donatoni: Duo pour Bruno [1974-75]
Donatoni: ESA (In cauda V) [2000]
Donatoni: Etwas ruhiger im Ausdruck [1967]
Donatoni: Spiri [1977]
Donatoni: Tema [1981]
Doppler: Fantaisie Pastorale Hongroise, op. 26
Doráti: Sette pezzi for orchestra [1961]
Dove: Piano Quintet [2009]
Dove: Tobias and the Angel [1999]
Draeseke: Quintet for Piano, Strings and Horn in B-flat, op. 48 [1888]
Dumitrescu: Gnosis for solo double bass [1983]
Dunstable: Missa Da gaudiorum premia [1420?]
Dunstable: Salve scema sanctitatis [15th century] 
Durey: Sonatine for flute and piano, op. 25 [1929]
Durón: La Guerra de los Gigantes [1700]
Dusapin: Etudes for piano [2001]
Dusapin: Galim, 'Requies plena oblectationis', for flute and string orchestra [1998]
Dusapin: Item, for cello [1985]
Dusapin: Musique captive, for chamber ensemble [1980]
Dusapin: Penthesilea [2015]
Dusapin: Wenn du dem Wind for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [2014]
Dutilleux: Oboe Sonata [1947]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 26 [1876]
Dyson: Symphony in G [1937]
Eastman: Crazy Ni**er [c. 1980]
Eastman: Evil Ni**er [1979] 
Economou: Sixteen Etudes for Children [1982]
Eisler: Deutsche Sinfonie, op. 50 [1957]
Eötvös: Intervalles-Intérieurs [1981]
eRikm, Ferrari, & Lehn: Les Protorythmiques [2007]
Esquivel: Missa Hortus conclusus [1613]
Estévez: Cantata Criolla [1954]
Ewazen: Trumpet Sonata [1995]
Fagerlund: Isola [2011] 
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos [1952]
Fasch: Trumpet Concerto in D [18th century] 
Fauré: Valses-Caprices (4) [1882-94]
Feld: Flute Concerto [1954]
Ferneyhough: Lemma-Icon-Epigram [1981]
Ferneyhough: Liber Scintillarum [2012]
Ferneyhough: Shadowtime [2004]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #2 [1980]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #5 [2006] 
Ferrari: Tautologos III [1969]
Fétis: Flute Concerto in B minor [1869]
Fibich: Symphony #3 in E minor, op. 53 [1898]
Fine: Notturno for Strings and Harp [1951]
Fine: String Quartet [1952]
Finnissy: Seven Sacred Motets [1991]
Fitelberg: Song of the Falcon, op. 18 [1905]
Flagello: Symphony #1 [1968]
Foerster: Cello Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 45 [1905]
Foote: Piano Trio #2 in B-flat, op. 65 [1907-08]
Forsyth: Viola Concerto in G minor [1903]
Foss: String Quartet #3 [1976]
Fragoso: 7 Preludes [c. 1923?]
Franck: Les Beatitudes [1879]
Franck: Piano Trio #2 in B-flat, op. 1/2 [1837?]
Frankel: Symphony #1, op. 33 [1958]
Franssens: Harmony of the Spheres [1994-2001]
Freitas Branco: Paraísos Artificiais [1910]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Nine days to go here.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Fibich's third symphony is his last, composed two years prior to his dead. It's an exuberant, colorful and beautiful, yet somehow neglected, romantic work in my opinion.






+1:
Fibich: Symphony #3 in E minor, op. 53 [1898]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The title of this thread, which says that the voting will continue until Dec. 3rd Korea time, is correct; the OP wrongly says it will end in November.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

+7 (up to 5 works)
Dunstable: Missa Da gaudiorum premia [1420?]
Dunstable: Salve scema sanctitatis [15th century] 
Eisler: Deutsche Sinfonie, op. 50 [1957]
Esquivel: Missa Hortus conclusus [1613]

+6 (up to 6 works)
Dusapin: Penthesilea [2015]
Dusapin: Wenn du dem Wind for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [2014]
Estévez: Cantata Criolla [1954]
Ferneyhough: Shadowtime [2004]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #2 [1980]

+5 (up to 7 works)
Dello Joio: Meditations on Ecclesiastes [1956]
Desmarets: Vénus et Adonis [1697]
Dessner: Music for Wood and Strings [2013]
Donatoni: Tema [1981]
Durón: La Guerra de los Gigantes [1700]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #5 [2006]

+4 (up to 8 works)
Dean: Testament for 12 violas [2002]
Dove: Tobias and the Angel [1999]
Eötvös: Intervalles-Intérieurs [1981]
Fagerlund: Isola [2011] 
Ferneyhough: Lemma-Icon-Epigram [1981]
Ferrari: Tautologos III [1969]
Fibich: Symphony #3 in E minor, op. 53 [1898]

+3 (up to 9 works)
Daugherty: Le Tombeau de Liberace [1996]
Daugherty: Tales of Hemingway [2015]
Donatoni: Duo pour Bruno [1974-75]
Eastman: Crazy Ni**er [c. 1980]
Eastman: Evil Ni**er [1979] 
Ferneyhough: Liber Scintillarum [2012]
Forsyth: Viola Concerto in G minor [1903]
Frankel: Symphony #1, op. 33 [1958]

+2 (up to 10 works)
Dohnányi: Cello Sonata in B-flat minor, op. 8 [1899]
Domeniconi: Koyunbaba Suite [1985-86]
Donatoni: ESA (In cauda V) [2000]
Donatoni: Etwas ruhiger im Ausdruck [1967]
Draeseke: Quintet for Piano, Strings and Horn in B-flat, op. 48 [1888]
Dusapin: Galim, 'Requies plena oblectationis', for flute and string orchestra [1998]
Dusapin: Musique captive, for chamber ensemble [1980]
Flagello: Symphony #1 [1968]
Freitas Branco: Paraísos Artificiais [1910]

+1 (unlimited)
Debussy: L'enfant prodigue, L 57 [1884, rev. 1907-8]
Del Tredici: In Memory of a Summer Day [1980]
Dett: The Ordering of Moses
Donatoni: Spiri [1977]
Durey: Sonatine for flute and piano, op. 25 [1929]
Dusapin: Etudes for piano [2001]
Dusapin: Item, for cello [1985]
Dutilleux: Oboe Sonata [1947]
Dyson: Symphony in G [1937]
Fauré: Valses-Caprices (4) [1882-94]
Franck: Les Beatitudes [1879]
Franssens: Harmony of the Spheres [1994-2001]


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

+7
Dove: Piano Quintet [2009]
Eastman: Crazy Ni**er [c. 1980]

+6
Dessner: Music for Wood and Strings [2013]
Dove: Tobias and the Angel [1999]
Eastman: Evil Ni**er [1979]

+5
Doppler: Fantaisie Pastorale Hongroise, op. 26
Dunstable: Missa Da gaudiorum premia [1420?]
Dunstable: Salve scema sanctitatis [15th century]
Eisler: Deutsche Sinfonie, op. 50 [1957]

+4
Danzi: Horn Sonata in E minor, op. 44 [1814]
Dello Joio: Meditations on Ecclesiastes [1956]
Diepenbrock: Hymne an die Nacht [1899]
Fasch: Trumpet Concerto in D [18th century]
Fine: Notturno for Strings and Harp [1951]

+3
Daugherty: Le Tombeau de Liberace [1996]
Daugherty: Tales of Hemingway [2015]
Dean: Testament for 12 violas [2002]
Dohnányi: Rhapsodies (4), op. 11 [1902-03]
Draeseke: Quintet for Piano, Strings and Horn in B-flat, op. 48 [1888]

Dutilleux: Oboe Sonata [1947]

+2
Delius: Violin Sonata in B major, op. posth. [1892]
Dohnányi: Cello Sonata in B-flat minor, op. 8 [1899]
Dohnányi: Concert Études (6), op. 28 [1916]
Dohnányi: String Quartet #3 in A minor, op. 33 [1926]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 26 [1876]

Fauré: Valses-Caprices (4) [1882-94]
Freitas Branco: Paraísos Artificiais [1910]

+1
Debussy: L'enfant prodigue, L 57 [1884, rev. 1907-8]
Domeniconi: Koyunbaba Suite [1985-86]
Dyson: Symphony in G [1937]
Esquivel: Missa Hortus conclusus [1613]
Ewazen: Trumpet Sonata [1995]

Franck: Les Beatitudes [1879]
Fétis: Flute Concerto in B minor [1869]
Fibich: Symphony #3 in E minor, op. 53 [1898]

Thank you, Julius Eastman, for putting the following thought in my head today: "_Which do I prefer, Crazy N***** or Evil N*****?_"


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Only five days to go here...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Two days to go here...


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

4
Dohnányi: Concert Études (6), op. 28 [1916]

3
Dohnányi: Rhapsodies (4), op. 11 [1902-03]
Fibich: Symphony #3 in E minor, op. 53

2
Dohnányi: Cello Sonata in B-flat minor, op. 8 [1899]
Dove: Piano Quintet
Dunstable: Salve scema sanctitatis [15th century]

1
Dohnányi: String Quartet #3 in A minor, op. 33 [1926]
Dunstable: Missa Da gaudiorum premia [1420?]
Esquivel: Missa Hortus conclusus [1613]
Fauré: Valses-Caprices (4) [1882-94]
Franck: Piano Trio #2 in B-flat, op. 1/2 [1837?]


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

+7

Davies: Guitar Sonata [1984]
Denisov: Guitar Concerto [1991]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #5 [2006]

+6

Dohnányi: Cello Sonata in B-flat minor, op. 8 [1899] 
Dvořák: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 26 [1876] 
Foerster: Cello Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 45 [1905]
Franck: Piano Trio #2 in B-flat, op. 1/2 [1837?]

+5

Dusapin: Galim, 'Requies plena oblectationis', for flute and string orchestra [1998] 
Dutilleux: Oboe Sonata [1947] 
Dyson: Symphony in G [1937] 
Eötvös: Intervalles-Intérieurs [1981] 
Freitas Branco: Paraísos Artificiais [1910]

+4

Danzi: Horn Sonata in E minor, op. 44 [1814] 
Davies, W.: Symphony #2 in G, op. 32 [1911]
Diepenbrock: Hymne an die Nacht [1899]

Draeseke: Quintet for Piano, Strings and Horn in B-flat, op. 48 [1888] 
Ewazen: Trumpet Sonata [1995] 
Forsyth: Viola Concerto in G minor [1903]

+3

Darmar: Piano Concerto "Cunda" [2014] 
Delius: Violin Sonata in B major, op. posth. [1892] 
Dett: The Ordering of Moses, a Biblical Folk Scene for soloists, chorus and orchestra [1932] 
Durey: Sonatine for flute and piano, op. 25 [1929]

Estévez: Cantata Criolla [1954] 
Feld: Flute Concerto [1954]
Fétis: Flute Concerto in B minor [1869]

+2

Debussy: L'enfant prodigue, L 57 [1884, rev. 1907-8] 
Dickinson: Piano Concerto [1984]
Dunstable: Salve scema sanctitatis [15th century] 
Fauré: Valses-Caprices (4) [1882-94]

Fine: Notturno for Strings and Harp [1951] 
Fitelberg: Song of the Falcon, op. 18 [1905]
Flagello: Symphony #1 [1968] 
Foote: Piano Trio #2 in B-flat, op. 65 [1907-08]

+1

Demessieux: Te Deum, op. 11 [1959]
Desmarets: Vénus et Adonis [1697] 
Doppler: Fantaisie Pastorale Hongroise, op. 26

Durón: La Guerra de los Gigantes [1700] 
Esquivel: Missa Hortus conclusus [1613] 
Fasch: Trumpet Concerto in D [18th century]

Fibich: Symphony #3 in E minor, op. 53 [1898] 
Finnissy: Seven Sacred Motets [1991]
Frankel: Symphony #1, op. 33 [1958]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Okay, time's up! I'll tally the votes and post the results in the main thread.


----------

